# only in the U.K.



## brian1978




----------



## alexi7

Got one for Bogey lane somewhere..


----------



## NickG

Always fancied a trip to Wetwang if im honest!! (A little village on Yorkshire of course!) :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Omg :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

near where I live is a place called Cock Clarks


----------



## ades tt 180

Theres a twatling lane near lickey hills, bromsgroveish

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## M18NTT

I drive past Pratts Bottom in Kent most days which always makes me smile. Who on earth comes up with these names?


----------



## Monkey Hanger

Fantastic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee

[b:2flvm0vk said:


> Monkey Hanger[/b]":2flvm0vk]Fantastic :lol: :lol:


 I find your user name very offensive!

_ Good joke though Brian._


----------



## dwillard

There's an Adams Bottom in Leighton Buzzard where I used to live...


----------



## S3 Power

dwillard said:


> There's an Adams Bottom in Leighton Buzzard where I used to live...


There's a bell end near me.

And I think a bong cottage


----------



## SPECSMAN

There is a Bell End in Rowley Regis, West Midlands. It's my Nephew!


----------



## Ady.

What about https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nob_End :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Pilling in Lancashire seems to have a monopoly on these ...


----------



## MarksBlackTT

NickG said:


> Always fancied a trip to Wetwang if im honest!! (A little village on Yorkshire of course!) :lol:


WETWANG has one of the best fish and chip shops in Yorkshire!


----------



## MarksBlackTT

Skeee said:


> [b:32t3tcxf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monkey Hanger[/b]":32t3tcxf]Fantastic :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I find your user name very offensive!
> 
> What's offensive???
> _ Good joke though Brian._
Click to expand...


----------

